# Kevin Hearne's the Iron Druid Graphic Novel



## Ernst Dabel (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi everyone , so here's the first sketch of Atticus and Oberon from the Iron Druid approved by Kevin Hearne for your viewing pleasure. Please feel free to give me any feedback, I'm eager to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lafayette (Jan 2, 2017)

I really like your illustration with the details in it, the sandals, the sword, and the tattoos. He looks like what I picture a young Irish Druid should look like. I also appreciate the dog.

Keep up the good work.


----------

